# Sooooo... A little critique please?



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just found a lovely Betta fish that's being sold, and I just am in love with the color, not too mention I want to start a line of blue/green/turquoise masked halfmoon a, I would just like to know his pros and cons. ;-) All thoughts welcome!

Ive been trying to find a Betta exactly like this for quite some time, and it's finally shown up! Let me know what you think of his form and finnage quality.

Please let me know what you think as soon as possible, there is a bid placed on him and I wouldn't want too risk losing a fish that I'm just adoring! But then Again, there are many more fish out there ^_^


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He's beautiful! Is he from Basement_Bettas? She has fantastic Full Mask Turquoise HMs usually! You could probably email her if you wanted to see more of her stock if it isn't up on AquaBid yet.

He has amazing form, other than his anal fin being a little too long and his topline dipping some (a good female could correct that), he looks amazing. That dorsal is absolutely gorgeous! I'd say go for it, he has amazing form and what little faults he has can be easily corrected with the right female!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

He's beautiful! Ok not an experienced fish critic but I'd love to try this...
Topline not so great, as lil said. And his anal doesn't quite line up with his caudal. His front dorsal ray is a bit stubby too, although really not that bad. Oh my goodness his spread is to die for! His ventrals are gorgeous too. GET HIM!!! He's AMAZING!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> He's beautiful! Is he from Basement_Bettas? She has fantastic Full Mask Turquoise HMs usually! You could probably email her if you wanted to see more of her stock if it isn't up on AquaBid yet.
> 
> He has amazing form, other than his anal fin being a little too long and his topline dipping some (a good female could correct that), he looks amazing. That dorsal is absolutely gorgeous! I'd say go for it, he has amazing form and what little faults he has can be easily corrected with the right female!


Yay! I was hoping so, as I am getting a better eye for breeder quality fish! I may be gifting myself a birthday present now... :roll:


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

do it!! happy birthday


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

Just wondering... how much does a betta like this generally cost?

I can't offer much critique besides telling you that he's absolutely beautiful! But I'm sure you already knew that. ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It depends qum. Most of the time from AquaBid, it's 15-20 for a boy. If the seller feels it's especially good looking, they may go 25-30 instead.

That still leaves a 5 dollar shipping fee from Thailand to your transhipper (has to enter through a legal port) then from your Transshipper to you it's another 15-30 depending on if you go Priority or Express.


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

So anywhere between 35-65 total. Definitely worth it if you're going to be breeding more beauties like that. 

Go for it litelboyblu! Happy early b-day.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

qumaquarist said:


> So anywhere between 35-65 total. Definitely worth it if you're going to be breeding more beauties like that.
> 
> Go for it litelboyblu! Happy early b-day.


Thank you! Some people have it easier because they live near transhippers, they can easily pick up the fish instead of paying shipping from transhipper to you, which is what I do, it's pretty convenient


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> It depends qum. Most of the time from AquaBid, it's 15-20 for a boy. If the seller feels it's especially good looking, they may go 25-30 instead.
> 
> That still leaves a 5 dollar shipping fee from Thailand to your transhipper (has to enter through a legal port) then from your Transshipper to you it's another 15-30 depending on if you go Priority or Express.


I know this has nothing to do with the betta in the photo, but you made me remember that things have changed a LOT in the world of bettas since I started breeding them back in 98. for a male like the one in the photo, even in 2001, if the breeder even offered the fish for sale, it would have been over $100. Most of us had to settle with fish that were not Hm but from a HM line. I remember buying a betta bred by (but not sold by) Bonnie McKinley and I think I paid like $125 for the melano male and a royal blue spawn sister. Then I paid shipping on top of that..but the breeder was in the US and not over seas. 
Its just crazy, and wonderful, that the prices have dropped so much!


Missina
http://missina.net


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's funny since the opposite happened with corals! ^_^ They used to be wicked cheap back in the day before they banned taking frags from the reefs (I think that's what it was?) and then prices shot from $5 up to $50 for a frag lol.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Very pretty


----------

